# eVIC VT yes or no...



## kOekIes (13/9/15)

Hello vape family.

I am currently using an ego-one Mega atty with the ego-one Mega 2600mah mod vaping with 0.5 clr. want to get myself the evic VT to start playing around with VT... is it worth it to start fooling around with VT and spend R750 on the Evic mod.... Yes or no??


----------



## Silver (13/9/15)

kOekIes said:


> Hello vape family.
> 
> I am currently using an ego-one Mega atty with the ego-one Mega 2600mah mod vaping with 0.5 clr. want to get myself the evic VT to start playing around with VT... is it worth it to start fooling around with VT and spend R750 on the Evic mod.... Yes or no??



Welcome to the forum @kOekIes 
I am sure you will get some advice soon on your question
But just for your benefit, when you get a chance, please introduce yourself at the following thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-270#post-271615


----------



## Petrus (13/9/15)

Welcome to my world. I know out of experience if you talk about the Evic VT kit, it is as good as bought. So, you will receive it, vape it, love it....and then.....you will buy a bigger vw/vt mod, a billow v2 or whatever your preference is and then start building your own coils.......That is basically my journey, except for a wife complaining of my vaping gear getting more attention than her.LoL, that is why I am taking her on a vacation next month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

kOekIes said:


> Hello vape family.
> 
> I am currently using an ego-one Mega atty with the ego-one Mega 2600mah mod vaping with 0.5 clr. want to get myself the evic VT to start playing around with VT... is it worth it to start fooling around with VT and spend R750 on the Evic mod.... Yes or no??


Yes, I've had my VT for a few weeks and love it. You're going to love it even more once you ditch the Ego One and replace it with a RTA like the Subtank


----------



## Smoky Jordan (13/9/15)

Yes to the VT.
I must admit tho I enjoy the Ego One Mega with the Ti coils more than the ST Mini on the Ni200 coils. Strange because most people don't really rate the Ego One Mega.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Yes to the VT.
> I must admit tho I enjoy the Ego One Mega with the Ti coils more than the ST Mini on the Ni200 coils. Strange because most people don't really rate the Ego One Mega.


I really do want to like the Mega, I found the vape really good for the first few hours on a new coil but once the coil is run in it just becomes crap. Still need to try those CLR coils, but somehow I don't think it will come close to the STm.


----------



## theoS (13/9/15)

kOekIes said:


> Hello vape family.
> 
> I am currently using an ego-one Mega atty with the ego-one Mega 2600mah mod vaping with 0.5 clr. want to get myself the evic VT to start playing around with VT... is it worth it to start fooling around with VT and spend R750 on the Evic mod.... Yes or no??


if got a evic vt with a subtank mini love it only thing i don't like about it is the colors just want to get a wrap for it


----------



## Coco (13/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Yes to the VT.
> I must admit tho I enjoy the Ego One Mega with the Ti coils more than the ST Mini on the Ni200 coils. Strange because most people don't really rate the Ego One Mega.



You are not alone...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kOekIes (13/9/15)

Petrus said:


> Welcome to my world. I know out of experience if you talk about the Evic VT kit, it is as good as bought. So, you will receive it, vape it, love it....and then.....you will buy a bigger vw/vt mod, a billow v2 or whatever your preference is and then start building your own coils.......That is basically my journey, except for a wife complaining of my vaping gear getting more attention than her.LoL, that is why I am taking her on a vacation next month.



Hahahah just saving up!!! then its all mine.......


----------



## kOekIes (13/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Yes, I've had my VT for a few weeks and love it. You're going to love it even more once you ditch the Ego One and replace it with a RTA like the Subtank


Hahahah one step at a time......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kOekIes (13/9/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Yes to the VT.
> I must admit tho I enjoy the Ego One Mega with the Ti coils more than the ST Mini on the Ni200 coils. Strange because most people don't really rate the Ego One Mega.


Yeah its still catching on.. but reviewers on youtube classified it the as best in its class... even better than the new aspire triton... so ill just keep on using it for now!!


----------



## kOekIes (13/9/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I really do want to like the Mega, I found the vape really good for the first few hours on a new coil but once the coil is run in it just becomes crap. Still need to try those CLR coils, but somehow I don't think it will come close to the STm.


ClR is pretty nice.. because you built horizontal coils while the normal stock coils are a vertical build.. don't now if that is the reason its better.. just know the flavour and cloud on CLR is way better...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

